

Casino-rules blackjack sim (by MIT bio undergrad/Wharton mgmt PhD student) - jonhendry
http://wendyham.weebly.com/uploads/1/3/4/5/1345982/blackjack.html

======
jonhendry
In more detail: Wendy, the creator, is a blackjack aficionado with a science
background who wanted to build something to explore the probable returns of
various standard blackjack strategies, given various parameters such as number
of decks, number of shoes played, bet size, and starting bankroll.

From the site: "This simulator gives you some idea about how your bankroll may
fluctuate during a playing session. The 'player' in this simulator follows the
blackjack basic strategy, and the rules are based on those of a typical Las
Vegas casino."

Please don't think this is a web casino spam.

The sim is implemented in NetLogo. AFAIK source isn't available, but maybe
she'd release it if asked.

She's interested in feedback, I suppose from anyone with related knowledge or
interests.

------
jakewalker
If you're interested in this, you might really enjoy the book Fortune's
Formula by William Poundstone (ISBN: 0809046377):

link:
[http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?author=&title=&lan...](http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?author=&title=&lang=en&isbn=0809046377&submit=Begin+search&new_used=*&destination=us&currency=USD&mode=basic&st=sr&ac=qr)

The book looks at, among other things, the Kelly Criterion:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly_criterion>

~~~
wendyham
thanks jake!

